# Probleme avec un iPod



## jonnyjo (10 Avril 2005)

Quand je branche mon ipod a mon ordi, l'ipod se met a se recharger mais dans aucun programme (et notamment iTunes), l ordinateur ne reconnait l'ipod et je ne peux donc pas rajouter des chansons, ni rien faire a part ecouter mes chansons que j ai deja dessus.
Si quelqu un a deja eu ce genre de probleme ou sait comment faire, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG 

tu peux poster plus utilement *ici*


----------



## plays81 (7 Février 2009)

bonjour moi aussi j ai le meme probleme je vien d acheter un ipod nano chromatique et je ne parvient pas a le connecter itunes 8 je voulais savoir si cela pouvait etre un probleme de compatibilité car sur mon pc j ai installer windows xp ultimate 
sa serai cool si quelqun pouvait m aider car je suis en galere 
Merci d avance à celui qui répondra


----------



## Lily75 (6 Février 2010)

Oui moi aussi j'ai le mm problème de reconnaissance de mon ipod depuis que j'ai téléchargé itune après nettoyage de mon ordi pour cause de virus.
En plus itune m'a rajouté des titres qui ne m'intéresse pas du tout et impossible de les supprimer !!!!!
Un grand Merci à celui qui pourrait avoir une solution


----------

